# κάμποτο, καμποτάζ και καμποτίνοι



## nickel (May 18, 2010)

*Κάμποτο* έλεγε η μάνα μου κάποιο χοντρό βαμβακερό ύφασμα που, σύμφωνα με το ΛΚΝ, «δεν έχει υποστεί λεύκανση». Το έλεγε πάντοτε με «ο» στο τέλος και δεν ήταν η μόνη, οπότε καλό θα είναι και τα λεξικά να μη μένουν μόνο στο αγγλικό *κάμποτ*.

Πρέπει να προέρχεται από την οικογένεια Κάμποτ της Βοστόνης. Στην Britannica του 1911 γράφει: 
The Cabot is a kind of heavy sheeting, and for the Levant markets the name as a trade mark is said to be the exclusive property of an American firm, although the general class is known by the name and supplied by other firms.​Το θεωρώ απίθανο να έχει σχέση με τον Godfrey Lowell Cabot (1861-1962), όπως ισχυρίζεται το ΕΛΝΕΓ. Ωστόσο, κάποιος John Cabot ίδρυσε το πρώτο βαμβακοκλωστήριο των ΗΠΑ, έξω ακριβώς από τη Βοστόνη, το 1787. Ένας άλλος Cabot, ο Francis Cabot Lowell, έφερε, σύμφωνα με τη Wikipedia, τη Βιομηχανική Επανάσταση στην Αμερική. Και διάβασα ότι αυτός έφτιαξε φτηνό «unbleached cotton cloth».

Υπήρχε επίσης η Cabot Manufacturing Co. στο Brunswick του Μέιν, γνωστή για τα βαμβακερά υφάσματα που έφτιαχνε.

Προφανώς, κάποιος απ’ όλους αυτούς πούλησε χοντρό βαμβακερό «κάμποτο» στην ανατολική Μεσόγειο και έμεινε το όνομα.

Για το καμποτάζ και τους καμποτίνους, άλλη μέρα. Είναι ακόμα πιο πολύπλοκα.


----------



## sarant (May 18, 2010)

Για το καμποτάζ είχα ξεκινήσει κι εγώ να γράφω, κατά σύμπτωση.


----------



## Zazula (May 18, 2010)

Κάποια λίγα γλωσσικά για το _καμποτάζ_ έχουμε γράψει κι εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=64991.


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2010)

Την ευλογία μου να 'χετε, και οι δύο.


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2011)

Καλημέρα σας. Καλημέρα, καμποτάζ.

Να που ήρθε πάλι στην επικαιρότητα το *καμποτάζ*, μαζί με την ευκαιρία για γλωσσικό σχόλιο. Είπαμε (παραπομπή στο #3) για την άγνωστη απώτερη ετυμολογία του, αλλά ξέρουμε ότι το πήραμε από τα γαλλικά και οι Γάλλοι έφτιαξαν το ουσιαστικό *cabotage* από το ρήμα *caboter*, που σημαίνει «πλέω κοντά στην ακτή, ακτοπλοώ». «Ακτοπλοΐα» λοιπόν είναι η βασική σημασία της γαλλικής λέξης _cabotage_, την οποία η γαλλική Wikipedia (και το Littré και άλλες πηγές) θέλουν να προέρχεται από το όνομα του θαλασσοπόρου John Cabot (που ήταν Ιταλός, Giovanni Caboto).

Η περιγραφή του καμποτάζ στο ΛΝΕΓ:

*καμποτάζ (το)* {άκλ.} ελλην. *δικαίωμα ενδομεταφοράς*· δικαίωμα παροχής μεταφορικών υπηρεσιών (οδικών, ναυτικών, αεροπορικών) εντός των συνόρων μιας άλλης χώρας.
[ETYM. < γαλλ. _cabotage_, αρχική σημ. «παρόχθιος πλους», < p. caboter, αβεβ. ετύμου, ίσως < ισπ. cabo «ακρωτήριο»].

Και στην αγγλική Wikipedia:

*Cabotage* /'kæbətɨdʒ/ is the transport of goods or passengers between two points in the same country by a vessel or an aircraft registered in another country. Originally starting with shipping, cabotage now also covers aviation, railways and road transport. Cabotage is "trade or navigation in coastal waters, or, the exclusive right of a country to operate the air traffic within its territory."
Cabotage is commonly used as part of the term "cabotage rights," the right of a company from one country to trade in another country. In aviation terms, it is the right to operate within the domestic borders of another country. Most countries do not permit cabotage by foreign companies, although this is changing within Europe for member states of the European Union. Economically, cabotage regulations that limit trade to domestic carriers constitute a form of protectionism. Within a nation, cabotage rules may be politically justifiable for that very purpose, or because of national security or public safety concerns.

Λέει ο κ. Χρυσοχοΐδης (1/12/2011): «Απελευθερώνουμε λοιπόν πλήρως το καμποτάζ, απελευθερώνουμε πλήρως την κρουαζιέρα». (Σύνδεσμος: http://www.mindev.gov.gr/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/ΚΕΙΜΕΝΟ1.doc)

Προσθέτει ο κ. Άδωνις Γεωργιάδης, ο υπεύθυνος για τη ναυτιλία υφυπουργός: «Την επόμενη εβδομάδα, καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων, έρχεται στη Βουλή, όπως είπε ο κ. υπουργός, το νομοσχέδιο για τον θαλάσσιο τουρισμό που συμπεριλαμβάνει την *πλήρη άρση του καμποτάζ*, ένα θέμα το οποίο όπως ξέρετε απασχολεί την ελληνική τουριστική βιομηχανία».

Μα γίνεται και να απελευθερώσουμε το καμποτάζ και να το άρουμε; Δεν είναι ο πρώτος, ο κ. υφυπουργός, που μιλάει για την «άρση του καμποτάζ» (έχουμε και καμιά τετρακοσαριά ευρήματα στο Γκουγκλ) αλλά κανονικά αυτός τουλάχιστον θα έπρεπε να μιλάει για «*άρση των περιορισμών του καμποτάζ*» (ή «του προστατευτικού καθεστώτος του καμποτάζ»).

Κι ένα παλιό θαύμα του τιτλατζή:
Γράφει στην αρχή περυσινού άρθρου της Ελευθεροτυπίας:
Τις προπέλες στο φουλ για πλήρη απελευθέρωση της κρουαζιέρας, με άρση του προστατευτικού καθεστώτος του καμποτάζ, έχει βάλει η κυβέρνηση.

Βάζει ο τιτλατζής τίτλο:
*Καληνύχτα καμποτάζ - καλημέρα κρουαζιέρες*

Γι’ αυτό κι εγώ ξεκίνησα με το «Καλημέρα, καμποτάζ».


----------



## Zazula (Dec 9, 2011)

nickel said:


> Μα γίνεται και να απελευθερώσουμε το καμποτάζ και να το άρουμε;


Είναι όπως για να κρατήσουμε τον λόγο μας πρέπει να τον δώσουμε πρώτα. :)


----------

